# Soxmuscle - 2013



## soxmuscle (Jan 6, 2013)

2012 was a fucked up roller coaster but I somehow managed to stay in decent shape / maintain and get promoted at my company, so I'll take it.

I've always said that this is a lifestyle change and even if my workdays are essentially 530am to 7pm, I need to find time for the gym because its become a part of me and is the one thing that takes the edge off/makes me feel good that doesn't need to be consumed by smoking, drinking or pill.

With that said, I need a place to log my workouts and keep me honest. I really have no excuse with a smart phone I can add to literally in real time if I want to.

I'll be performing a push-pull-legs routine where things will vary from workout to workout.

Every workout I have time for is a pleasure so there are times where I will go into the gym for just biceps or just triceps if that is all I have time for.

One of the issues that came about in 2012 was a knee and shoulder issue that sometimes flare up. I'm hoping to get properly diagnosed by way of this thread in time.

I will add more and more notes, tidbits, etc in the coming days.

Tonight's Workout:

10 mins elliptical

Weighted Chin-Ups
85x3
85x3
85x3
75x3
75x3
75x3

Reverse Grip Deadlifts:
225 lbs x 3 reps x 5 sets

Single DB Rows:
75x7x5

BB Rows:
135x5x5

BW Pull-Ups:
5 reps x 4 sets

BB Curls:
75x5x5

Tonight was just incredible. I wish I had more time and wasn't always exhausted because when I am well rested I can still bring it like the old days.

If I have goals in 2013, it's to once and for all correct my sleep


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 7, 2013)

This AM'a workout:

10 mins on elliptical

BB Bench:
185x3
185x3
175x4
175x4
175x4
175x4

DB Bench:
50x8
50x9
50x9
50x9
50x8

Hammer Strength Incline:
135 lbs x 8 reps x 3 sets

Cable Flies:
25x10x3

Good workout this AM. Shoulder had normal flaring but nothing major. Really want to get this situation resolved because I've taken a lot of time off here and there (including a week off before last night) and it just won't go away.

Nothing too alarming because it doesn't bother me all that much but I'd still like to know what this irritation is so I can diagnose it and get back to the heavy weight I know and love.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2013)

off day on Tuesday


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2013)

1/9

Deadlifts:
225 x 3 x 5

Squats:
135 x 5 x 5

Bicep Curls:
75 x 5 x 5

Good but not great workout.  The intensity level was fantastic.  I've been going in the mornings before work and casually listening to Howard Stern and going through my workouts.  Tonight though, I was just on fire.

My knee started to hurt a little bit which sucks and why I stuck at 135 (had plans for 225).  I really can't go ass to the ground anymore because that's when it begins to hurt.  I guess I'll have to get a box and do box squats.


----------



## Z499 (Jan 9, 2013)

As long as you go parallel on your squats your g2g


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2013)

That's what I did tonight but it isn't the same as going ass to the ground with 315.

Those days are over. I'm an old fart.


----------

